# Need wood (prefer cherry or hickory) in SE Michigan



## davehaight (Oct 28, 2020)

Can anybody recommend a good source where I can buy some cherry or hickory wood for my offset smoker.  I'm not looking for maybe 1/4 cord or so.  Your suggestions are much appreciated.


----------



## thirdeye (Oct 28, 2020)

Do you happen to live on the Western slope of Colorado?


----------



## kruizer (Oct 29, 2020)

I found my wood source on Craigs List.


----------



## Murray (Oct 29, 2020)

Michigan Orchards Directory - our listing of orchards in Michigan
					

Our Michigan orchard directory lists orchards in Michigan with details of apple varieties and other orchard fruits grown, opening times, and directions and contact details.




					www.orangepippin.com
				




Any of these operations near you?  One would think they would prune their trees occasionally.


----------



## jrodanapolis (Jul 13, 2022)

thirdeye said:


> Do you happen to live on the Western slope of Colorado?


Thirdeye,
I'm very late to reply to this, but just getting into the stick burning world... I live in Golden, but my sister is out on the western slope. Is there a good source of wood out there?
Thank you!


----------



## thirdeye (Jul 13, 2022)

Franktown Firewood in Franktown is a good source, and not too far from Golden. Some of the BBQ competitors buy their wood. 

In Grand Junction, Fruita Wood & BBQ Supply is my choice.  Obviously shipping is a huge part of pricing (but they have really good wood) so I pay the price.  And, anytime a friend goes through there we make a group order and save a lot.  The site lists prices that include shipping, but call or email Bert and he will get you squared away.  Ask about bark off, they used to show that option (at no charge) on the site and I didn't see it today. 

https://fruitawoodchunks.com/ 
*[email protected]*​​


----------



## jrodanapolis (Jul 13, 2022)

Awesome, thanks for the suggestions! I work down south closer to Franktown so I might be able to make that trek one day after work. And next time I get out to visit my sister I'll make sure to message Bert.
What are your favorite types of wood to use? I have a ton of apple from several trees on our property. I've used a little bit of peach and I loved the way it smelled. Haven't tried any cherry yet, but looking forward to a few logs my friend gave me from a tree his parents had to get rid of.


----------

